# Driver heel strikes



## thesheriff (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi all,

I have a noticeable strike pattern with driver and I was hoping some advice could be provided on here before I seek further help with it.

I am quite a strong driver of the ball (for a 16h/c).  However, my misses are more often than not, due to a heel strike.  This leads to the heely cut shot which is usually accurate and functional in calm conditions, but I'm losing distance and the spinny flight is not effective into the wind.

I have had lessons, but I didn't feel we addressed the problem and I tend to hit it nicely on the range.  When I do find the middle with a good swing I hit it nice and straight and can often find a touch of draw, so I think strike is the key, more so than face/path issues.

If this is a common problem, I was hoping there may be good drills to help me move that strike and get that flight I'm looking for.  I know a video of my swing would be ideal here and will get one up if I can get to the range at some point, though any initial advice would be appreciated.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 30, 2018)

A common reason why you can do things on the range but not on the course is Power.

On the range, there is no end goal, just hit it nicely and see where it goes whereas on the course the goal is to hit it as hard as you can and hope you can find it.

Put some tape on the driver face and try a few hard swings, then with fresh tape try some smooth swings. The results may give you the answer.


----------



## thesheriff (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks Bob.  I'm sure this has something to do with it. Though, I do feel like I swing hard at the range too, though it is definitely my smoother swings on course that bring about the best results.


----------



## DRW (Apr 30, 2018)

I tend to have what Bob says, the faster I swing the more likely a heely strike. For me it is due to the hands getting away from the body(high hands), and a more out to in path to get back to the ball and the more heely the strikes become, as the hands to are to far away from the body at impact.

I have been practising with a head cover near the outside of the ball /sock on the inside path, to force me to hit the middle (and some foam insulation at hand height on the way down, to try to improve path, when swinging hard). Definitely improved my strike, path hmm still trying.

Whether that is your problem, but maybe a sock on the outside whilst swinging hard may help or swing easier on the course.


----------



## jim8flog (May 1, 2018)

Driver heel strikes are a sign of an out to in swing and the converse applies driver toe strikes are a sign of in to out swing.

A pro once said to me if you want to fade then  hit the ball as hard as you can if you want to draw then hit the ball a smooth as you can.


----------



## bobmac (May 1, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			Driver heel strikes are a sign of an out to in swing and the converse applies driver toe strikes are a sign of in to out swing.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure I agree with that.


----------



## thesheriff (May 1, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			Driver heel strikes are a sign of an out to in swing and the converse applies driver toe strikes are a sign of in to out swing.

A pro once said to me if you want to fade then  hit the ball as hard as you can if you want to draw then hit the ball a smooth as you can.
		
Click to expand...

Probably true in many cases, but definitely not a rule.  I will get a cut with a heel strike and a hook with a toe strike without the clubs path changing.


----------



## DRW (May 1, 2018)

thesheriff said:



			Probably true in many cases, but definitely not a rule.  I will get a cut with a heel strike and a hook with a toe strike without the clubs path changing.
		
Click to expand...

My son has an neutral to more in to out swing(zero to 4 in to out, depending on speed being applied and club being used) and hits almost everything heely(irons and driver) and is much more prone to shanks as he is so heely.

This for him again is to due high hands and as a result he has much bigger toe downs issues at impact(on his driver his toe is down is zero and with irons it is like 8-9 toe down).

Heely strikes will normal cut with a driver, as the ball spins towards the middle of the clubface and therefore in flight spins/flys to the right. Toe being the opposite (clearly all subject to path/dynamic lie delivery/clubface control)

Golf is an easy game.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 1, 2018)

I think the harder you swing the less control you have.
Swinging really hard affects the shaft as well , unless you are very strong most players canâ€™t control the clubface .
Try and pick a pro you think your swing is like( not that easy I know) and watch their tempo.
On sky open zone last night One of the Swedes ( Keldson I think )was talking about this problem.
It will be on catch up.


----------

